# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Ποτε θα σκασουν τα αυγουλακια?

## zoolander

Καλησπερα!!Εχω  ενα ζευγαρακι κοινωνικους σπινους, το απεκτησα τον Σεπτεμβρη,και μου εχουν κανει 7 αυγουλακια.Αρχικα γεννησαν το πρωτο μετα απο 3 μερες αλλα 2 και συνολικα εχουν φτασει τα 7!!Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ακομα δεν εχει σκασει καποιο, ενω το πρωτο πρεπει να εχει πλεον 18 με 19 μερες ...πως καταλαβαινεις ποια ειναι  γονιμοποιημενα και ποια οχι?Δεν ειχαν αρχισει να τα επωαζουν απο το 1ο  αλλα τις τελευταιες 10 μερες περιπου τα επωαζουν εναλλαξ(μια ο αρσενικος  μια η θυληκια). Προσπαθω να μην τα πολυενοχλω αν προς το παρων δεν  βλεπω επιθετικη συμπεριφορα ουτε να ενοχλουνται οταν πλησιαζω.Στις ποσες  μερες περιπου να περιμενω ,εαν ειμαι τυχερος , να δω πουλακια να  βγαινουν??Η φωλια που τους εχω ειναι εξωτερικη κλειστη, και η διατροφη που τους εχω ,εκτος απο τα σπορακια τους, μαρουλι και αυγο σχεδον επι καθημερινης βασεως.

----------


## ria

τολη καλησπερα και χρονια πολλα! οσον αφορα την διατροφη τους ειναι μια χαρα..αν ολα πανε καλα και βγουν τα μωρα θα πρεπει να παρεχεις επειτα σε καθημερινη βαση αυγο..τωρα αφου η φωλια ειναι εξωτερικη κλειστου τυπου αυτο μας διευκολυνει αρκετα..καθως μπορεις με εναν στυλο-φακο στο περιπου να δουμε αν τα αυγα εχουν ή δεν εχουν νεοσσους!!!!!σου παραθετω ενα-δυο video για να δεις περιπου την διαδικασια.





.μιας που ειναι η πρωτη σου φορα καλο θα ηταν να μην πιασεις τα αυγα απλα να τα ακουμπησεις με τον στυλο-φακο απαλα ωστε να παρεις μια πρωτη αποψη..οπως σου ειπα και σε αλλο ποστ λογικα τα μωρα αν τα αυγα ειναι γονιμοποιημενα θα βγουν την 14 μερα απο οταν καθησουν οι γονεις να κλωσσησουν δλδ λογικα σε 4-5 μερες ..οποτε εχε λιγη υπομονη ακομη...

----------


## ria

ειχαμε καποιο ευχαριστο νεο απο τα μικρακια?????

----------


## zoolander

Χρονια πολλα Ρια, σε ευχαριστω.Ελπιζω συντομα να εχω ευχαριστα νεα...

----------


## zoolander

Ρια ειδα το video και προσπαθησα να κανω κ εγω το ιδιο...τελικα ειναι 8 τα αυγα, αλλα δε μπορω να καταλαβω εαν ειναι γονιμοποιημενα,μονο οτι το 1 ειναι πιο λευκο απο τα υπολοιπα 7.Τα τραβηξα σε βιντεο αλλα δε ξερω πως να το ανεβασω....εαν θες πες μ το μειλ σου να στο στειλω...

----------


## jk21

αν το ανεβασεις στο youtube και μας δωσεις λινκ ,στο ανεβαζω εγω ΤΟΛΗ

----------


## ria

αργησα λιγο αλλα τα καταφερα τολη!!!!!!

αυτο ειναι το βιντεακι που μου εστειλε ο τολης με τα αυγουλακια!

----------


## giotakismille

προσπαθησε να τα δεις ξανα!

----------


## mitsman

δεν μπορουμε να σε βοηθησουμε με αυτο τον τροπο οωσκοπησης... πρεπει να ειναι σκοτεινα στο δωματιο και το φως του φακου να περναει απο την αλλη ωστε να δουμε τι εχει μεσα στο αυγο... και πρεπει σχεδον να το κολλησεις πανω στον φακο...
να σου πω τι θα εκανα εγω??? θα εβαζα τον φακο σε ενα ποτηρι και θα πηγαινα απο πανω τα αυγα!

----------


## zoolander

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια, εσενα Ρια ιδιαιτερως για το ζηλο που εδειξες απο την πρωτη στιγμη και το χρονο που αφιερωνεις.Δυστυχως ομως ακομα δεν εχω καποι νεο. Φοβαμαι οτι δεν θα βγει κανενα πουλακι μιας και πρεπει να φτασαμε τις 15 μερες, καποια ισως και παραπανω.... :: . Δε ξερω κιολας μηπως ταλαιπωρουνται χειροτερα με το να εχω τα αυγα ακομα στη φωλια....Δημητρη θα δοκιμασω και αυτο που μου ειπες μηπως και βγαλω ακρη, απλα για να τα παρω τα αυγα το βραδυ πρεπει παλι να τα ενοχλησω και να τα βγαλω απο τη φωλια τους την ωρα που κοιμουνται και λυπαμαι να τα τρομαζω, αλλα για μια φορα ακομα δεν πιστευω να εχουν προβλημα.Οτι νεοτερο εχω θα ενημερωσω.Ευχαριστω κ παλι

----------


## ria

τολη καλησπερα λογω του πολυ μεγαλου φακου δεν φαινονται οντως πολυ καλα...οπως και να εχει ενα μου φανηκε αρκετα σκουρο και αδιαφανες στο 0,17 δευτερο ειναι ενα αυγουλακι στο οποιο δεν επικεντρωνεσαι αρκετα και πας ακριβως στο διπλα του ..αυτο το αυγουλακι μου φανηκε πολυ σκουρο..και παλι με επιφυλαξη στο λεω...αν προσπαθησεις να το ξανακανεις θελω να κανεις το εξης θα ακουμπας πολυ ελαφρα (αν βρεις πιο μικρο φακο καλυτερα) στο στρογγυλο του αυγου τον φακο οχι στην μυτη..ή και στα πλαγια του αυγου..θελω ο φακος να ακουμπαει τοσο ωστε το φως να διαπερνα και να διαχεεται στο αυγο αν καταλαβαινεις τι εννοω..βγαζε ενα ενα τα αυγουλακια για να μπορεσεις να τα δεις καλυτερα..και βαλε καποιον αλλο να τραβηξει το βιντεο ωστε να εχεις και τα 2 χερια ελευθερα..μην τους τα παρεις ακομη αν δεν βγουν μεχρι την δευτερα τοτε θα αρχισεις να αφαιρεις σιγα σιγα δεν κουραζονται τοσο στο να κλωσσουν οσο στο να τα μεγαλωσουν..στην περιπτωση που δεν βγουν μεχρι την δευτερα και τους τα παρεις ανοιξε και κανενα αυγο και βγαλε καμια φωτο να δουμε τι πηγε στραβα!..  παντα την πρωτη φορα  δεν πανε τοσο καλα εμενα σαν πρωτη γεννα απο τα 8 βγηκαν 2 και περιμενα 20 μερες περιπου μεχρι την εκκολαψη..ειναι πουλια ξαναλεω που μπορουν να καθυστερισουν την εκκολαψη των αυγων μεχρι και 7 ημερες...γι'αυτο επιμενω τοσο στο να περιμενεις..

----------


## giotakismille

κριμα

----------


## zoolander

εκανα αλλη μια προσπαθεια χθες το βραδυ χωρις το φλας του κινητου και ειναι καλυτερα.Στο ενα βιντεακι που τραβηξα, στο στελνω στο μειλ, κατι φαινεται αλλα μαλλον ειναι κλουβιο εαν καταλαβα καλα.Θα κοιταξω να παρω αλλο φακο...

----------


## ria

τολη ειδα το βιντεο το ανεβαζω και εδω..




αστα μεχρι την δευτερα και βγαλτα..το λεω αυτο για καλο και για κακο..δυστυχως ο φακος ειναι μεγαλος και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πολλα...σε μεγαλο καταστημα παιχνιδιων..θα βρεις φακο στο μεγεθος του μικρου αυγου με 1 ευρω..παρε αν βρεις να τον εχεις καλου κακου..πηρες φορα τωρα..το θεμα ειναι να μην φοβομαστε να δοκιμασουμε και μην σε ανυσηχει αφου πηραν φορα τα συγκεκριμενα πουλακια ειναι μην κανουν την αρχη!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

ο τροπος οωσκοπησης ειναι λαθος... για να μαθεις στο λεω... αν το φως δεν περασει απο την αλλη πως θα δεις τι εχει μεσα στο αυγο???? αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να βαλεις τον φακο σε ενα ποτηρι ωστε να φεγγει το ταβανι και να βαζεις απο πανω το αυγο.... ακομη και με αυτον τον τεραστιο φακο θα δεις!!!!

----------


## zoolander

δημητρη θα κανω αλλη μια προσπαθεια με τον τροπο μου συστησες.Στο τελευταιο βιντεακι παντως, στο 1ο αυγο κατι φαινεται στο πατο του αυγου το οποιο δεν ειμαι σιγουρος εαν σημαινει οτι το αυγο ειναι κλουβιο....και κατι επικαιρο τωρα,καλη χρονια σε ολους ευχομαι με υγεια και οτι καλυτερο!!!

----------


## giotakismille

εγινε τιποτα?

----------


## zoolander

Χρονια πολλα κ καλη χρονια!!Δυστυχως παιδια δεν εχω κατι νεοτερο, σκεφτομαι απο μερα σε μερα να βγαλω τα αυγουλακια...πανε πολλες μερες, και απλα ταλαιπωρουνται...

----------


## ria

τολη ξεκινησε να αφαιρεις τα αυγα απο αυριο ,αφαιρεσαι 3-4 στην αρχη και τα υπολοιπα την επομενη μερα!!!!!!! αν μπορεσεις ανοιξε με προσοχη 1-2 αυγουλακια να δουμε τι πηγε στραβα και αν μπορεσεις στειλε μου φωτο!!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Τι εγινε βρε παιδια μας ματιαξαν? Κριμα να μη βγουν :sad:   Θα ειχαμε γεμισει το φορουμ μωρακια αν βγαιναν ολων μας τα μικρα...

----------


## mitsman

> Τι εγινε βρε παιδια μας ματιαξαν?


φτο φτου φτου....

τα λεμε σε 3-4 μηνες!!!\
 :winky:

----------


## zoolander

Ρια τα αφαιρεσα τα αυγουλακια το πρωι, τωρα ειδα το μηνυμα σου...τα εσπασα να δω και εγω τι πηγε στραβα, ολα ειχαν πηξει αρα πρεπει να ηταν κλουβια, εκτος απο ενα το οποιο ηταν υγρο....δυστυχως δεν τα τραβηξα φωτογραφιες.Παντως τα ειδα πιο δραστηρια σημερα, επιτελους μετα απο τοσο καιρο ηταν και τα 2 εκτος φωλιας τρωγανε κανανε το μπανακι τους,γενικα ηταν πιο δραστηρια,κατι ειναι κ αυτο...Ελπιζω την επομενη φορα να ειμαστε τυχεροι!!

----------


## mitsman

Τολη θεμα τυχης λες???

----------


## zoolander

φανταζομαι πως ναι.εαν τα αυγα βγουν κλουβια ή οχι νομιζω οτι ειναι θεμα τυχης, δεδουμενου οτι οι συνθηκες ειναι καταλληλες.τι να πω αυτο πιστευω εγω...σιγουρα την επομενη φορα θα ξερω κατι παραπανω και θα το αντιμετωπισω διαφορετικα, αλλα εαν τα αυγα δεν εχουν πουλακια δεν μπορω να κανω κατι,δυστυχως!!

----------


## svevo30

Δε πειράζει Τόλη, την επόμενη φορά ίσως φανείς πιο τυχερός...Τη φωλιά την έχεις βγάλει ή την άφησες στο κλουβί;

----------


## ria

τολη σε 1,5 μηνα περιπου απο τωρα ξανακανε προετοιμασια και βαλε παλι φωλια..ειναι λογικα η πρωτη φορα και οπως να εχει δεν εχουν την καταλληλη εμπειρια..δεν σημαινει οτι απαραιτητα πηγε κατι στραβα..εμενα στην πρωτη φορα απο τα 7-8αυγα μονο 2 ηταν γονιμα...αφου κλωσσουσαν την επομενη φορα θα εισαι πιο τυχερος..και καλυτερα προετοιμασμενος!!!!!!!

----------


## zoolander

Βασιλη την εβγαλα την φωλια.Θα ακολουθησω τη συμβουλη της Ριας.

----------

